# Looking for a certain piece of track



## tim31187 (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm currently rebuilding my ho model layout, and I'm looking for a certain piece of track but can't remember what it's called or find it anywhere online. So I'm hoping if I describe it someone will know what I'm talking about. It basically is 2 parallel straight pieces but with a little "bent" section connecting the two in the middle. Any help would be much appreciated and a huge help to finishing a section of my layout.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tim31187 said:


> I'm currently rebuilding my ho model layout, and I'm looking for a certain piece of track but can't remember what it's called or find it anywhere online. So I'm hoping if I describe it someone will know what I'm talking about. It basically is 2 parallel straight pieces but with a little "bent" section connecting the two in the middle. Any help would be much appreciated and a huge help to finishing a section of my layout.



A cross over track?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Thats a double cross over.

You looking for a single?


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I think I have also heard of it called a slip, someone please correct me if I am wrong. I have one of these that I made from two right hand #6 switches. Since I found the switches used it was much cheeper. Do not us snap switches to make one of these. The radius is to sever for all but the tighter turning locos.


----------



## tim31187 (Nov 7, 2010)

thank you. I was looking for the single and double cross over


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tim31187 said:


> thank you. I was looking for the single and double cross over


Glad to be of help.
Come back when you get the chance and introduce yourself.
Post some pictures if you want.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tkruger said:


> I think I have also heard of it called a slip, someone please correct me if I am wrong. I have one of these that I made from two right hand #6 switches. Since I found the switches used it was much cheeper. Do not us snap switches to make one of these. The radius is to sever for all but the tighter turning locos.




Yes it's "slipping" around in the yards.

But to buy one it would be crossover to search for.


----------



## tim31187 (Nov 7, 2010)

Will do...as soon as I get the track layout finished on the platform I currently have set up I will most definitely post pictures...I'm a 23 year old "rookie" with some (alot) of advice from my dad who has done it since he was a kid. But unfortunately he can't do it anymore.


----------

